# 2015 GLLS Mentor Lagoons/Fairport harbor Schedule



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

The Great Lakes Largemouth Series is excited to announce the 2015 schedule for the Mentor Lagoons/Fairport Division. The first thing you will notice is that the ramps will alternate between the lagoons and Fairport harbor for the first 4 events. The schedule rounds out at Mentor Lagoons during favorable fishing times. Fairport offers great fishing with vast shoreline, breakwalls, and the entire grand river. This option allows angler to see more water and hopefully attract a greater number of boats. Both ramps offer plenty of protection from bad weather. Last year we had a boat with a 9.9HP and an all electric rig fish the events with no problem.A team needs to fish 4 events in any GLLS division to qualify for the championship out of West Harbor.

.June 28th-Mentor Lagoons
July 12th-Fairport Harbor
August 16th-Mentor Lagoons
August 30th-Fairport Harbor
September 13th-Mentor Lagoons
September 27th-Mentor Lagoons

For information on registering a team and competing in this division, please visit

http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/mentor-lagoons-division/


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Schedule looks great and does not appear to conflict with other tournament series. This has got to appeal to those living further north along the lake, like me. I'm looking forward to fishing the $5k 2 day championship this season.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Jobu. We made this schedule to not conflict with other major circuits. We are hoping to grow this season and catch plenty of fish along the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

I will also add that the annual $50 team membership fee covers all divisions. A team can also compete in different divisions to get their 4 qualifying events in for championship

Www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Has the tentative championship date listed on the site been made official yet?


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com/divisions/bassmaster-team-championship/


----------

